# Charge to plow driveway



## nlongojr (Jan 5, 2013)

I am new to snowplowing and was wondering what would be a fair price to charge to plow a residential driveway..

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

$31.57+tax


----------



## nlongojr (Jan 5, 2013)

cant I round up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You in Brooklyn?


----------



## nlongojr (Jan 5, 2013)

No I am not


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I get $1000 a drive way and walk way per season I'm in rockland as well


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually charge $8.26 but a lot of guys are lowballing me. If you are new you'd probably be better off charging $5 just to get your foot in the door


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

nlongojr;1557505 said:


> I am new to snowplowing and was wondering what would be a fair price to charge to plow a residential driveway..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Whats a fair price to get my truck fixed?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

ponyboy;1557564 said:


> I get $1000 a drive way and walk way per season I'm in rockland as well


The most I can get in my market is $475. Maybe I should move north east and lowball you at $750.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Come on up I'm smaller company I send out ten truck and three skid steers mostly for commercial work only one truck does houses we do 20 house in 5 miles I'm lucky I don't do per plow only seasonally


----------



## Truarn (Dec 15, 2012)

nlongojr;1557505 said:


> I am new to snowplowing and was wondering what would be a fair price to charge to plow a residential driveway..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


I joined this forum mostly for entertainment...and I'm always open to learn. But.... if I were you, I'd give up on the idea.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

nlongojr;1557505 said:


> I am new to snowplowing and was wondering what would be a fair price to charge to plow a residential driveway..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


add 20% to what it costs you to do it!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you guys scared him off :laughing:


----------



## nlongojr (Jan 5, 2013)

Not scared off just thought i would get serious replies. So much for helping each other out. I apologize to those who posted helpful responses.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nlongojr;1560549 said:


> Not scared off just thought i would get serious replies. So much for helping each other out. I apologize to those who posted helpful responses.


Busting chops to see how a new guy will take it. What you described is the same as 300 million other driveways. Pix always help.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

SharpBlades;1557568 said:


> I usually charge $8.26 but a lot of guys are lowballing me. If you are new you'd probably be better off charging $5 just to get your foot in the door


Ha, I got you beat.
I only charge $7.99 and that's for the driveway and sidewalk up to 18 inches then I charge an additional $2.00 for every 6 inches after that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSsnowplowing;1560620 said:


> Ha, I got you beat.
> I only charge $7.99 and that's for the driveway and sidewalk up to 18 inches then I charge an additional $2.00 for every 6 inches after that.


Is the depth or length?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just charge what you need to for your market. big city = $$$ 

Small town = $


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1560627 said:


> Is the depth or length?


I would have to go with length of course.

Of course Grandview I was only kidding, I don't normally do private driveways. I stick with commercial accounts.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

nlongojr;1560549 said:


> Not scared off just thought i would get serious replies. So much for helping each other out. I apologize to those who posted helpful responses.


*Serious replies require more details than you are providing*.

Your overhead costs ? Your profit margin required to stay in business ? Expenses ?

There are lots of threads about "how much", so that's a good place to start...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

nlongojr;1560549 said:


> Not scared off just thought i would get serious replies. So much for helping each other out. I apologize to those who posted helpful responses.


Well you also posted this in the non-commercial forum. So this leads me to believe you are not a business and just some guy with a plow with no commercial plates or GL insurance.


----------



## tmcmurran (Dec 14, 2013)

In Northern Canada the going rate for residential driveways start at $30.00 for a single, $60.00 for a double. Average is $40.00, remote cabin drives around $80.00 - $100.00, then if the access road needs to be cleared to even reach the cabin anywhere from $150.00 to $300.00 to open it up, then $50.00 on top of the driveway each snow fall. Seasonal rates vary with distance and based on one push per week in town for three months is $375, seasonal out of town depends on distance, but add .30 - .50 cents per km travel to the bill.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

tmcmurran;1689566 said:


> In Northern Canada the going rate for residential driveways start at $30.00 for a single, $60.00 for a double. Average is $40.00, remote cabin drives around $80.00 - $100.00, then if the access road needs to be cleared to even reach the cabin anywhere from $150.00 to $300.00 to open it up, then $50.00 on top of the driveway each snow fall. Seasonal rates vary with distance and based on one push per week in town for three months is $375, seasonal out of town depends on distance, but add .30 - .50 cents per km travel to the bill.


Your in Canada and he is in Southern New York, so how exactly is you answer of any help?


----------



## tmcmurran (Dec 14, 2013)

Triton2286;1689578 said:


> Your in Canada and he is in New York City so how exactly is you answer of any help?


Can be based on total forecast snowfall amounts then take it from there based on others in his area. Just need to know how to preform basic math. Not rocket science is it!

More help than your negative comment I suspect.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

This thread is also a year old. So not only did you provide information that is irrelevant, the guy isn't even here anymore. 

Later Hoser


----------

